# Toy Transformer



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Will trade for or buy..
Looking for this toy transformer,or one that I can use as a substitute for it.
Appreciate any help & input.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

looking at the picture I believe it is DC 9.0 volts & 10 amps, these are the numbers your looking to get close to, you could easily be a little over on volts, say 10v and more amps will not hurt you at all. Laptop power supplies (bricks) are a choice that comes to mind pretty quick, check around on e-bay. If it is a 10 amp supply that may be harder to find than just matching the voltage.

Boosted


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.
Sorry I posted this in wrong forum.
..I believe that is 1.0 amps & not 10 amps.
Would you agree?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

looks like 1 amp to me. but more amps will not hurt anythink

maybe the afx PS?

nput: 120v AC 60Hz
Output: 8v DC @1.0A (Beginner)

12v DC @1.0A (Intermediate) 

but the question, is what is it for?


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

A 1/32 slot car toy set.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

In that case a laptop supply would be a great cheap power supply and you can find them cheap on ebay, should be less than $10 and will be a better supply than you have.

I just could not tell from the pic if is was 1 or 10 amps


Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would think any 8 to 11 volts at 1amp or more should work.
maybe even check ebay or craig's list
if you have any electronic surplus stores, that may be the ticket

you may have to splice wire


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Another good place to check for power supplies is your local Goodwill store, they usually have a bunch of loose power supplies for all sorts of electrical devices and they generally are $1.99 each for what I have seen. I have picked up several really nice ones.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadly, I probably had a suitable power supply a few years ago and tossed it because it was lower volts. It figures!


----------



## wisky (Nov 26, 2013)

AFX now puts out tri-power power supplies. Choice of 3 voltages (8,12,22 volts) by moving the switch. Nice to have for the low voltages when small kids race, so the cars do not go so fast. Only negative is that the output power cord has connector for AFX terminal track, but could be cut off ans changed


----------

